# STALLING HELP!!



## jerseygurl921 (Dec 27, 2005)

heyy, i have a 97 altima and it stalls randomly. Doesnt matter whether its cold, or hot. I could be sitting at a light and my rpms will go nuts and then i'll just stall. All i have to do is start it up again but still, its dangerous. Sometimes i can go for days without it stalling and then others it will stall 10 times in a day. Can someone help me please??  


Laura


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jerseygurl921 said:


> heyy, i have a 97 altima and it stalls randomly. Doesnt matter whether its cold, or hot. I could be sitting at a light and my rpms will go nuts and then i'll just stall. All i have to do is start it up again but still, its dangerous. Sometimes i can go for days without it stalling and then others it will stall 10 times in a day. Can someone help me please??
> 
> 
> Laura


Hello Laura-
Your cars symptoms could be many things. I first suggest you have the car's computer scanned for any stored trouble codes or have a mechanic look at your car. If you live near an Autozone, they'll do it for free. Start there first and then let us know. More information is needed, now many miles, when was the car last tuned up, ect. 

Frank


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

jerseygurl921 said:


> my rpms will go nuts
> Laura



What exactly does this mean??


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It is probably the distributor or the EGR valve that is causing the idle problem.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Alot of things can cause stalling problem. You might want to check in your distributor for an oil leak. This is a fairly common issue.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the battery connections to ensure they are clean and tight. I would also recommend changing the distributor cap and rotor and the fuel filter. Also think about new NGK spark plugs (BKR5E-11). You may have other issues but try these regular maintenance items first.

Troy


----------

